# Flow NXT-FS



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

have you had a chance to get them out on the hill? did it take you awhile to get them adjusted? what kind of board do you have? i have a burton and thinking about flows, wanna make sure they will work.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

nope, no hill yet, been too busy with not enough money...hopefully monday i will hit the hill. today i was adjusting and i really think i got em perfect. this is my first pair of good bindings and its completely changed the feel of my board. i feel so much more connected to the board, i can really get it to flex much better now and pop much higher. ive never really thought of bindings to do something like that but they feel really good. its really easy to fix em to your boot imo.

first i adjusted them with my boots off to get a general idea of where the straps need to be. then i put my boots on and tried to straigten the strap onto the middle of the boot. there was quite a bit of play though which i didnt like, so i tightened the top first. the bottom buckles almost completely control how deep your foot goes into the binding, the top controls how tight they are on your foot. so i tightened up the bottom a tad bit, tightened the top. pretty much got it to where there was no play, but i can pull up the highback with no problems whatsoever. the highback angle is pretty high right now and it goes up and down no problem.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

sounds like youve got it all figured out. i think im gonna check on them right now, vaulesports right?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

yep, 120 shipped. took ordered it on a saturday received em next week monday, from cali to mich


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

day one with the bindings went great. they are extremely comfortable, and easy. performance is up there with any high end 2 strap binding. heal side turning is stellar on these, and they have a nice amount of board feel.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ok, so i sorta forgot about this but figured i would give a 30ish day update. 

i may or may not have mentioned my stand on flows before these. i hated them. i decided to risk it when i got these because everyone claims they are way better now, well everyone was right. these bindings are amazing. they are light, flexible, and very responsive for park bindings. they have more then enough padding to stomp the biggest of airs. i have undone my straps numerous times and have no problem getting them back to perfect in no time. the plastic buckles have withstood thirty park filled and fall filled days, so they durable enough imo. flows customer service is great, i had replacement pods within 4 days. that was the only problem so far and it was expected before i bought them. i had them on a burton royale, which was nice, but when i strapped them to a true park board they took a much more parky feel, yet still responsive, especially heelside. the flow power triangle is no joke. unfortunatly they dont look as pretty anymore lol, they are beaten up. the paint scratches off the metal heel part of the highback easily, not that it matters.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Are these 08' model NXT Fs bindings? Most of the new ones I see have metal buckles.

ALso, it says the 3-piece high back is modular. How does that work?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

phile00 said:


> Are these 08' model NXT Fs bindings? Most of the new ones I see have metal buckles.
> 
> ALso, it says the 3-piece high back is modular. How does that work?


these have the plastic buckles, the new ones do have metal. the plastic has worked fine for me though and there way lighter.

the highback can rotate and whatnot. it has 3 holes that you can put it, left right and center. theres a few different things you can do, i havent played around with it all to much though..


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Are the new buckles actually metal or are they plastic finished to look like metal? I remeber looking at the NXT-AT last year and thought they were still plastic.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

the new ones are full metal i believe.


----------

